# Mich. Botl's, here we go again



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Click on the "Take action" link to contact your state reps.








*Michigan: Statewide Smoking Ban*Take Action!​Contact Your State Representatives Today! The Michigan State Legislature plans to debate and pass a statewide smoking ban before the session ends at the end of September.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Cigarmark said:


> Click on the "Take action" link to contact your state reps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting link thanks for the info


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Just got that email today, thanks for posting it.


----------

